# Ohio BBQ - Nelsonville



## wittdog (Oct 9, 2007)

Late Oct in Ohio...not a good time for a comp....weather wise..The Oink is bad enough....spring early summer...


----------



## wittdog (Oct 9, 2007)

Some of us take the kids and we sleep in tents...thats my real issue...For me personally...I love the fall...and don't mind the cold...but when you add the kids into the equation....
It's a shame there isn't more comps in the area...Clev had nothing Pitt has nothing...Erie...


----------



## wittdog (Oct 9, 2007)

CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand completely.  Add little ones to the equation and sleeping in 30-40 degree rain is not a fun way to spend the weekend.  Heck the last year before we got our trailer, we froze our buns off.....
> 
> I don't think it's the weather that shuns people away.  It's lack of teams to make it a qualifier and no $$$.  You need more than a 10% coupon at Rocky Boots to make teams spend the kinda kwan needed to come into Ohio at that time of year.
> 
> ...


As for the Yankees...to think I gave you some sausage :twisted: 
To me weather would be an issue to commit...then if you toss in no $$..comps tend to be expensive...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2007)

I say let this POS competition die!  I'm putting a stop payment on my check.  These SOB's running the contest are f'ing incompetent and deserve to die a humiliating death.  Never thought I'd hear myself say this but to pull the plug the week before the contest when we could have made other plans is BS.  Don't reward their incompetence, penalize it!  

I just tried to log into the website and it is down.  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm trying Bro but this one is pushing me to the limit!  Remember it only hurts when you give a $hit!  It's a real shame that this had to happen but we could all see it coming!

Looks like the future of Ohio BBQ rests with Jim Ferguson and the Jim Dandy's people!  Please get out and support these contests next year both from a competitors level as well as giving needed CBJ support to these events as well!  I'll be there!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought I'd bring this to the immediate attention of as many people as possible and posted the question "Is Nelsonville DOA?" on Basso's forum.  I specifically asked for anyone associated with the contests to at least make a statement regarding the contest.  I feel that they owe that much to those that have supported it and have paid their entry fees for this years event!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it would be a great idea for contest promoters to run advertisements on this forum to increase their exposure...I'm not just saying that to make me buck...I think given the forum's growth and rising prominence in the BBQ world (podcasts and the internet TV Show) that its not a bad idea to do it!  There is plenty of promotion with what I have to offer.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree Greg, especially for this Ohio based contest and this Ohio based forum but these guys didn't even have enough initiative to update their own website.  

Again best of luck to Jim Ferguson and Jim Emig with their respective Ohio contests!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 9, 2007)

The weather there at that time of year can be alternately dismal, or gorgeous! I liked that comp. It was the first I attended (with Kloset and Uncle Bubba.) They are notoreously bad at organization though! I think that the problem is, that the thing is a "stand alone." There is nothing else there but the comp.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree if you're not going to walk the walk then don't talk the talk!  Don't expect other people to bail this contest out while you cheer them on.  

I'm registered, I know that Erik is too.  I'm pretty sure that Buzz from Eye Que is as well.  That accounts for at least three of the five teams signed up.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 10, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neil,

Thanks for your response.  No need to apologize. I knee jerked a little when I saw your response because I thought that you had committed to the contest.  I was looking forward to seeing that Spicewine in action.

I am going to give Joe Steele a call and try to see what is the problem besides lack of teams (i.e. are there any other issues that we may not be aware of such as a pullout of a corporate sponsor that would not make the contest doable).  I think that a grassroots last minute, Save Nelsonville, effort could work.  I'm committed to this contest and would even consider splitting my team into two if that would be the difference in this contest becoming a qualifier or not, but I'm not willing to do this if the organizers aren't going to back us 100%.

Don't give up.  We still have a few tricks up our sleeves but it starts with a single phone call.  I'll report back!

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got off the phone a little while ago with Steve Grinstead, the KCBS rep for Nelsonville.

Steve, explained to me the history of the contest and how it was initially set up to try to fill up the Inn at Hocking Hills at what used to be a slow weekend.  It does not now seem to be the case and with the change of management at the Inn over the last few years there does not seem to be a burning desire on the part of the organizers to try and make this work.

Steve told me that he is 99.9% sure that the contest will not happen this year but that it is not his call, he is only the rep.  He said that he is actually hoping that the contest does not happen because he thinks that it may serve as a wakeup call to the organizers that something needs to change.  He mentioned that there is a lot of politics at play at a little college and is not even sure if our efforts to volunteer to help save the contest would be well received or not.

Dover does not enter into my plans as it is to far to drive for me.  My doctors have advised me against long drives for the time being.  So my plans for next weekend is to have BBQ at my house and to commemorate Nelsonville with a little Brisket, Ribs, Chicken, and Ribs cooked on my new Traeger smoker (yes another smoker).  Any and all forum members are invited.

In retrospect I'd like to think that this has been a really great year for Ohio BBQ with two new sanctioned contests thanks to Jim Ferguson in Dayton and Jim Emig in Sharonville and that instead of looking at the year as if it were the loss of a contest that we are actually up 1 net from where we were a year ago.

Please get out and support the local contests.  They'll get you into the American Royal and into the Jack Draw just like the bigger contests will and you'll feel good about supporting BBQ at the local level.  I'd like to work on getting a contest started in the Cleveland area in the near future.  Anyone that shares my passion in doing this, please let me know.  I could use all the help and ideas I can get. 

Thanks for your support.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 10, 2007)

Erik,

Thank you for the offer.  I'm just crazy enough to take you up on it.  

Best of luck with the contest in Cortland as well.  Sounds like a great opportunity for a contest!

Dallas


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Oct 10, 2007)

Dover is a great contest and a great venue you won't be sorry for making the trek. Stop on over for a beer when you get a chance to.

Dan


----------

